# Downloaded mp3's "skipping"



## wendio (Feb 14, 2006)

All of the songs I download from the internet "skip", whether I use Media Player or Musicmatch. Anyone have any ideas? Thanks alot in advance.


----------



## Volt-Schwibe (Jan 12, 2003)

are these mp3's legal?

if they are, you should contact the people you bought them from.

do you have mp3's that don't skip? maybe it's your pc and not the mp3's


----------

